# Sticky  Discussion Board Rules - Please Read



## Ripple

This Discussion Board is for fishkeeping discussion only. Topics not relating to fishkeeping will be removed, regardless of their merit.

Discussions regarding specific retailers or retailer locations will not be held on the Discussion Board. You may do so only in the REVIEWS section. If you have an experience that you wish to discuss that involves an individual or retailer that is either negative or positive, please keep it anonymous.

If you are looking to buy a particular fish or aquarium product, please check out our LINKS section or use our CLASSIFIEDS.

As always, you are subject to our TERMS OF USE and our REGISTRATION AGREEMENT TERMS.


----------

